# Anavar first cycle



## careless22 (Jun 2, 2011)

Hey everyone, 
I know there are 1000 threads about Anavar(i have read them all lol) ,but this ones different because it is about me lol
Been lurking for a while and decided to make an account finally.

Anyway stats:
Age:22
Weight: 180
height: 6'0
BF:~11-12%

Training schedule- Chest/tricep, Leg/Shoulder, and Back/Bicep. A very basic 3 day split, i only use this because i have yet to find another routine i truly like. 

Diet: I have been doing Intermittent fasting following Leangains guide for about 2 months, it really is awesome. But i will probably go back to regular style eating while on Var(i have been doing a small cut and found Leangains diet much easier for cutting)
Probably around 2700kcal per day, high protein, medium/high fat(all healthy fats from flax, fishoil, olive oil, hummus, etc), and medium/low carb(carb cycling, very little on nonworkout days, alot of carbs after heavy workout days like back or legs, etc)

Goal:gain a bit of LBM, increase strength, and decrease fat 
I dont want a miracle drug, i just think a cycle of var may be a good way to boost up aesthetics for summer in addition to helping me reach a new level of strength. 

My plan on getting to goal:
I have MPB from my mothers side of family and have been losing a little bit of hair since 17. So i want a cycle that would not stimulate this 

From what i have read there is a big debate between running anavar alone or with test-e. I am leaning towards running it alone because of following reasons: I am not ready for injection yet mentally, and i cant take finastride w/test/anavar because anavar will counter act it. 

So i wanted to go along these basic guidelines:
Anavar 50mg ED Weeks 1-6
Tribulus 5-8g ED Weeks 1-8
Avena Sativa 2-4g ED Weeks 1-8
Clomid 50mg(or Nolva, still deciding) ED Weeks 6-8

For the Trib and Avena, i am not sure if i should dose all the way throughout cycle or to wait until around week 3 when my libido starts going low. Suggestions?

Support suplements:
I was thinking Definitely milk thistle(liver support), maybe CRANBERRY EXTRACT (10:1) = 800mg ED (for kidney support) and was also thinking about taking a test booster starting either mid-cycle of end of cycle to help me keep gains. and also Green tea extract for fun 

Daily supplements  include: Fish oil, Creatine(size on No-carb, but will use regular with carbs for cycle), vitamin D, multi vitamin, Probiotic for GI support, and BCAA

I realize with test the cycle would be much better, regardless, what are your thoughts?

Thanks for your time everyone


----------



## careless22 (Jun 3, 2011)

bump for me lol


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jun 3, 2011)

Honestly, If your not ready to inject dont take anavar solo, While its very mild compared to others, You can really gain full benefit of it while on some sort of test.

If you are looking to put on some LBM and harden up a bit, why not use a ph like IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements: Cyanostane Rx and save your money on the anavar until your ready to put some test with it.


As for the routine, There is nothing wrong with it, you should always use what works for you, But also try many different routines to better asses what really does in fact work.

Have you looked into A Push/Legs/Pull routine? 3 days a week working nicely for me


----------



## GMO (Jun 3, 2011)

If I were you, I would wait 2-3 years before jumping on any anabolics...


----------



## careless22 (Jun 3, 2011)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> Honestly, If your not ready to inject dont take anavar solo, While its very mild compared to others, You can really gain full benefit of it while on some sort of test.
> 
> If you are looking to put on some LBM and harden up a bit, why not use a ph like IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements: Cyanostane Rx and save your money on the anavar until your ready to put some test with it.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your suggestion. 
Firstly, i dont mean this in a litteral sense but money isnt an issue here. (not saying unlimited, but i have comfortably put the money for var aside, saved up ready to go)
I hear you on not being able to get the full benefits on var without test, however even with 1/2 results i would be quite satisfied. I have read countless logs of people on Var only cycles and the gains seemed great in my eyes. 
What if i was to take that prohormone with the Var to help maintain Test levels? 
As for Push/Pull, only reason i am not doing that is because my shoulders are lagging slightly and if i do shoulders on the same day as chest it will tire out my shoulders too much. But will definately give it some thought. 




GMO said:


> If I were you, I would wait 2-3 years before jumping on any anabolics...


Thank you, i agree that would probably be optimal. But we all do things that are bad for us, the way i see it people my age drink 100x more than i do, smoke 100x more than i do and they do drugs. So a cycle of var would still leave me healthier than the normal person. Perhaps this is a skewed mentality....lol(kinda joking but kinda serious)

Any othere suggestions you guys have i will definately listen with open ears, however truth be told,  i will probably do this cycle. I am open to altering it around however tho.


----------



## careless22 (Jun 3, 2011)

For some reason i cant edit my original post. 

I was wondering what happens if i stack the Var with something like "androhard" or andromass or one of those othere "strong" OTC PH. ?


----------



## Vibrant (Jun 3, 2011)

After three weeks or so on anavar, you might start feeling like shit because of test shutdown.


----------



## OutWhey (Jun 5, 2011)

careless22 said:


> Support suplements:
> I was thinking Definitely milk thistle(liver support), maybe CRANBERRY EXTRACT (10:1) = 800mg ED (for kidney support) and was also thinking about taking a test booster starting either mid-cycle of end of cycle to help me keep gains. and also Green tea extract for fun
> 
> Daily supplements include: Fish oil, Creatine(size on No-carb, but will use regular with carbs for cycle), vitamin D, multi vitamin, Probiotic for GI support, and BCAA
> ...


 Careless, you would benefit great from Need2Guard (http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/supplements/131404-mother-load-all-cycle-support-supplements.html). 
Can't really go wrong with this supplement on any level or for any reason - even 'un-enhanced' athletes can easily take advantage of the myriad of benefits to be realized from Need 2 Guard at all times. Its a multi-vitamin on STEROIDS. What a comprehensive formulation, I especially like the mineral blend and the LCLT. 

Since it is something that would be best suited to use indefinitely, purchasing four bottles allows you to save big time.


----------



## careless22 (Jun 5, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> After three weeks or so on anavar, you might start feeling like shit because of test shutdown.



Yea i have heard. 
Thats why i have been looking into supplements like legal PH (androhard, etc), and also the other 2 products i mentioned earlier.


----------



## hbk80rice (Jun 5, 2011)

AAS are not something you want to just dabble in or give it a little try. If you are not ready to swim the you need to stay out of the deep end. Learn as much as you possibly can first! Once you have learned and studied and studied, and you have done ALL you can naturally....that means you are sleeping properly, you are training correctly, and most importantly you have devoted yourself to a strict and proper diet that is conducive to growth, then think about jumping into aas. Also you need to be of age and not too young, when you are young your body has plenty of natural testosterone. Also if you jump into aas too soon and dont get your full potential out of your body naturally, then those are lbs that your body will never be able to make up. Get every drop out of yourself and then start. I would say that most poeple jump into aas too quickly bc they want a quick fix. If you do your diet, training, and sleep properly, you will be amazed how far you can go.

Good luck with your choice, bc I know all too well that once people have their minds set up to go on, nobody from our board or another will be able to stop them or to get them to wait till they have all their ducks in a row. So with that being said I wish you good luck and I hope you will stick around here for a whilie and learn from the guys who have been here awhile and learn from us who are older and have lived the experiences. Its one thing to know the knowledge of aas, and it another to have lived the experiences....Id personally take the info from someone who has lived it than who has read about it on a webpage or in a a book. As always my doors open for any questions to you or any other person who wants to know some knowledge since Ive been there and done that for many many years now.

Good luck, be healthy, train hard......but train SMART!


----------

